# Official, 921 available by the end of Oct 2003.



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

From Dish themselves.

----------------------------------------------
DISH Network will further strengthen a high-definition product line that currently includes the popular model 6000 with the release of the DISH Player-DVR 921, available by the end of October.

The first-of-its-kind high-definition digital video recorder (DVR) will carry an MSRP of $999. It will feature a 250-gigabyte hard drive capable of recording up to 25 hours of high-definition video or up to 180 hours of standard-definition content, or some combination of both.

The state-of-the-art DISH Player-DVR 921 contains all the features of DISH Network's complete line of DVRs, plus a dual tuner that allows the user to record two different shows while viewing a third pre-recorded show. The DISH Player-DVR 921 also includes a picture-in-picture feature on any TV. No other pay TV company offers the innovative combination of HD and DVR features -- including rewind, fast-forward, pause, and 30-second skip-ahead -- as the DISH Player-DVR 921.

Winner of the Best of Show in the Innovations Design and Engineering category at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, the DISH Player-DVR 921 also offers:

-- DISHWire connection for future downloading and storage of
content
-- Electronic program guide with computerized search function
-- Throughput of 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i resolutions
-- Slow motion and frame-by-frame replay
-- All DISH Video-On-Demand functionality.

----------------------------------------------

The 811 was also annouced as having a MSRP of $399.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

Great news! Please cite your source.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Dish Press Releases

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=400


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Just as I said when the 721 came out, a mistake to not make the receiver with two tv outputs. They worked so long developing this receiver that they probably had this planned before the had the two tuner receivers with two tv outputs planned.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

anyone remeber the first inexpensive universal DVD player by Apex? I hope and pray that we don't have the same situation with the 921.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I heard lots of bad things about those cheapo silver Apex DVD players. I know that many found them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Just as I said when the 721 came out, a mistake to not make the receiver with two tv outputs. They worked so long developing this receiver that they probably had this planned before the had the two tuner receivers with two tv outputs planned.


I'd think we would have known that from the beginning, if it had the name 922. (2 inputs, 2 outputs)


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> I heard lots of bad things about those cheapo silver Apex DVD players. I know that many found them at Wal-Mart.


I have a black Apex DVD player I got at Wal Mart and it plays DVDs just fine. There's no component video out, that's my only complaint. But I got it before I had a component TV so I can't really complain.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

The player i'm referring to was the Apex AD-7701. It was plagued with massive amounts of problems. Even for a cheepie they rushed it and their was absolutely NO stability. This was a product that cost about $200 when competing products were 1 to 2 Thousand dollars. 

It was so bad that it was shunned in every single review of the product. That's saying allot considering most A/V reviewers usually find something nice to say about the products they review. The product was pulled before it got anywhere in the market.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Peluso said:


> The player i'm referring to was the Apex AD-7701. It was plagued with massive amounts of problems. Even for a cheepie they rushed it and their was absolutely NO stability. This was a product that cost about $200 when competing products were 1 to 2 Thousand dollars.
> 
> It was so bad that it was shunned in every single review of the product. That's saying allot considering most A/V reviewers usually find something nice to say about the products they review. The product was pulled before it got anywhere in the market.


Why are you comparing a bargain basement no frills dvd player which people flocked to largely for its ability to circumvent the region code to a top of the line $1000 HD DVR satellite receiver though? Wouldn't a better comparison be between this and the much less refined 811?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Unthinkable said:


> Why are you comparing a bargain basement no frills dvd player which people flocked to largely for its ability to circumvent the region code to a top of the line $1000 HD DVR satellite receiver though? Wouldn't a better comparison be between this and the much less refined 811?


Because this player was the first one out with Universal player ability. The big thing about the player was that it would play SACD & DVD-Audio disks, not that it could circumvent the region code. Just like the 921 it was breaking new ground in functionality for the product catagory. What i'm scared about considering Dish's reputation is that the 921 may also be released as a buggy product. The one major difference between the two products is that it will be easy for the 921 to be fixed via software downloads. It was impossible to fix the Apex player unless you sent it back.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would assume that the SuperDish will be out by this time if they want to pack the SuperDish with this product as a system. I could not see them packing a Dish 500 with a 921. They could sell the 921 as a standalone if they were not quite ready for the SuperDish yet but I would imagine anyone that wants a 921 will want a SuperDish too.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Peluso said:


> Because this player was the first one out with Universal player ability. The big thing about the player was that it would play SACD & DVD-Audio disks, not that it could circumvent the region code. Just like the 921 it was breaking new ground in functionality for the product catagory. What i'm scared about considering Dish's reputation is that the 921 may also be released as a buggy product. The one major difference between the two products is that it will be easy for the 921 to be fixed via software downloads. It was impossible to fix the Apex player unless you sent it back.


Ok I got you now. When I read "universal" I immediately figured you meant the el cheapo region free with a simple menu hack Apex dvd player that everyone and their mom drove to Circuit City for back in the day.


----------

